# Fiberglass Pumpkin



## Spider Rider (Nov 8, 2006)

Driving home from a job, I pass a large Pumpkin that has been set out for trash collection in April? You gotta love California weather. It's cracked open so I load it carefully in the passenger seat and take it home.

I have always wanted some large glowing fiberglass pumpkins and here was a good test candidate. Next I want to fiberglass a giant one from the local pumpkin festival. They toss them in the dumpster with a forklift the day after!

Here it is in our pumpkin patch with the guts and seeds now planted.


















It's very light.


----------



## RookieSpooker (Jul 23, 2007)

So did you find a fiberglass pumkin, or find a real one and glass it yourself?

By the way, great props on your site. And I love the pics with the confused black cat.


----------



## Spider Rider (Nov 8, 2006)

I found a real one a week ago! and fiberglassed it myself. It was easier to do than I thought it would be. The stem is stuck in the fiberglass but the rest of the pumpkin came out easy after I split open the shell and then reglassed it closed.


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

ok how do you fiberglass a pumpkin?
materials needed etc..


----------



## Spider Rider (Nov 8, 2006)

I didn't take any pictures but I will post some simple directions in the how-to 
section.


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

I'm looking forward to it. Especially what kind of fiberglass cloth you used and how many layers.


----------



## RookieSpooker (Jul 23, 2007)

DITTO!! I would love to have a yard full of pumpkins without havin to carve them every year or pay 10 bucks apiece for foam ones.


----------



## Revenant (Mar 17, 2007)

Better stake those suckers down lol a good wind would set 'em to rollin'


----------



## Spider Rider (Nov 8, 2006)

Ok, now you got me thinking about skeletons bowling with pumpkins. If I only had the skills.


----------



## Ghostess (Aug 21, 2005)

Very cool


----------

